# The More OXYGEN You Get Into Your MUSCLES, the BETTER They Perform...



## glennskie (Feb 9, 2012)

EVERY BODYBUILDER - FITNESS PERSON - EXTREME ATHLETES AND THE LIST GOES ON - NEEDS THIS PRODUCT!

Oxygen is the most important nutrient to the cells in your body and plays an integral role in almost every bodily function. It is responsible for producing up to 90% of your body's energy and it makes up approximately 96% of your body's nutritional needs. You can live without food for weeks, without water for days, but only a few minutes without oxygen. 

Oxygen4Energy is one of the fastest, most effective ways to flood your body with valuable oxygen at any time! Try some today and see what a difference EFFECTIVE oxygen supplementation can make in your life!

The Sports Science

OXYGEN combines with glucose to create ATP, the main energy source for your muscles. The more ATP your muscles have, the more powerful and explosive they will be.

When your muscles don't receive enough OXYGEN to support their exertion, they begin to produce lactic acid, which can cause muscle fatigue and failure. The more OXYGEN your muscles receive, the slower the production of lactic acid and the slower the rate of muscle fatigue.

OXYGEN is needed by your body to metabolize lactic acid in the liver AFTER exercise. The more OXYGEN you get into your body POST-exercise, the faster your muscles can recover.

The bottom line is that OXYGEN can affect every aspect of performance for an athlete:

Power and Explosiveness

Endurance

Lactic Acid Muscle Burn

Training Intensity

Training Capacity

Recovery

Mental Clarity and Focus

Email me for more info @ gdobsonjr@024energy.com


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Spammer


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^ this! But that's why EQ is awesome....


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 9, 2012)

EQ?

At least OP is not an annoying troll.  

Oxygen, that's a reason cardio's so important!


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

wow,Oxygen is so important.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 10, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> EQ?
> 
> At least OP is not an annoying troll.
> 
> Oxygen, that's a reason cardio's so important!


 


troll......?


----------

